# Karten für RPC 2009



## Neola80 (2. April 2009)

Hallo,

da wir viel zuviele Karten für die RPC 09 geordert haben, werde ich davon 7 Stück am Samstag zum einem verbilligtem Preis abgeben.

Wer Interesse hat, kann mich ja anschreiben, und wir vereinbaren einen Termin für die Übergabe am Samstag morgen vor der Messe.

Gruß, Neola


----------

